

Show HN: A countdown timer for your life. - tejaswiy
http://tejaswi-yerukalapudi.com/2012/09/10/a-countdown-timer-for-your-life/

======
incision
Just watched In Time [1] huh?

1: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Time>

~~~
tejaswiy
Y'know, I did watch it, but wasn't on the back of my mind when I was making
this one :)

------
Buzaga
seems nice!

how do I build it on linux?

